# 150g How Many Caribe?



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

with over filteration in a 150g with no decour just sand and a background how many adult caribe do you guys think i could keep ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

For life?

7 or 8


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> For life?
> 
> 7 or 8


Sounds right


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMHO up to 6 (maybe 7)for life... anyway you can keep a bigger shoal for a looong while...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd say 8-10 for life, though it would be considered by many to be overstocked. As long as you can keep your water params good, 8 would be the perfect number in my book.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree with the above folks. I had (7) 9-10" Reds in my 125g and that was only 18" wide and they seemed fine. I guess it really depends on what size they are when you start, but if you're getting them small I would start with at least 10 or 12 and maybe later thin down the group to 8 or 9. Just my opinion of course


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm with Sacrifice, start with 12 Juvis and through natural selection it will weed them out as you go. Only smart to account for loss with that many pygos. Even if you had all twelve as adults it is still very feasible to house that many in a tank that size.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah, hell, I started my 150 gallon tank with 25 juvies and ended up with 5 nice adults.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd start out with 10. I've seen some crowded (over-stocked) tanks with 10+ pygos that worked out very well. Like others say it'll all come down to natural selection in the end.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i start with 10


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

4 for life, when they get around 12-13" they need there space and they will fight for it, i had a 180 with 8 and they tore each other up constantly fighting and i had 2 losses but when i had the 5 of them in the 180 they were fine no fin nips or anything, they were all 11" plus some pushing 13". I cant imagine 12 huge caribe in a 150 gallon tank or even 6-7 for that matter. They are crazy cannibals as babies way worse than reds so i would go for 8 fish for the time being then they would thin out to 4-5 by the time they hit 10" i you keep them fed well. I have pics of them when they were the 5 but no full tank shots, after the update of p-fury i lost all my old pics or i would show you how 5 full grown caribes make a 180 look small.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

bob351 said:


> i would show you how 5 full grown caribes make a 180 look small.


post them


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't talk out of my ass about these fish i have no reason to and im not someone thats goes around saying my dick is bigger than yours but sometimes its good to have experience if you give advice and if i listened to most people in this thread i would have had alot of dead caribe. why get a bunch and let them kill each other when you can responsibly give the fish enough room while minimizing cannibalism as much as possible while saving money and lives. I had my share of cannibalism in a 180 that would be considered understocked and they would kill each other with a few big chunks out of the belly and my personal favorite one with a chunk out near the anal fin witch i posted in the pics and vid about 4 years ago long with the rest of the pics i no longer have, go find them and if you do send me the pics i miss my old tanks







, they didn't eat each other because they were hungry like with most cannibalism pics i see with only the head left it. Id rather take advice from someone who has had a shoal that got to its full "adult" size than a bunch of people who are going of what they believe or think will be ok or what they have heard works, experience isn't everything but it helps. 8-9" fish have no where near the mass of the big monster pygos out there so have some consideration for the fish that we are passionate about. make it as comfortable as possible in that glass box that's there whole world, don't stress them out from overstocking but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess when it comes to stocking it's more personal preference as to how many you could keep. I personally don't like terribly overstocked tanks yet I do believe you could have 8 in a 150gal comfortably.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

im gonna prob sart with 15-20 sell off the weaker ones and some will prob be killed off hoping to get 12 solid ones at the 6" mark

bare tank with just black sand or planted w driftwood as well? what are all you opinions? caribe are aggresive but are they as territorial as macs would the bare tank help? or would planted and driftwood work just as well?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

SandNukka15 said:


> im gonna prob sart with 15-20 sell off the weaker ones and some will prob be killed off hoping to get 12 solid ones at the 6" mark
> 
> bare tank with just black sand or planted w driftwood as well? what are all you opinions? caribe are aggresive but are they as territorial as macs would the bare tank help? or would planted and driftwood work just as well?


IMO tanks with deco tend to reduce stress in the tank as the fish can move away and retreat if a fight occurs. This way there will be safe spots in the tank, and each fish will eventually end up with it's own territory.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Caribas bob351







... it all depends on many things, including your fish temperament... IME you can keep up to 6 big Caribas in a 150g for a loooong while (i did it for about 7 years)... but i understand i will not work in all cases... but you can always give it a try...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Nice Caribas bob351
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I really like your Caribas bob... they are in mint condition, well done









I have 7 Caribas (from 7" to 11") in a 180g...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice cariba bob, any chance of a full tank shot so gives an idea how they fill out the 180g?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> nice cariba bob, any chance of a full tank shot so gives an idea how they fill out the 180g?


i wish but i no longer have this setup or i would take some now. I lost all my old photos of these monsters in the upload and found these on my files witch is now empty. the only old pics i can find of my old setups are my diamond rhom before his upgrade but thats it with mention of these monsters and me wanting to upgrade them into my dads 300gal saltwater tank when he took that down. I had quite a few threads about thoes caribes my first being one with them in the empty 180 no substrate witch would have been perfect to show but i cant find them with the search alot of my old threads are gone. They made that tank look full especially when they went for a lil swim around before feeding and they were pretty active for big old pygos but i gave them room for each of them to have territory but they stuck together anyways and cruised around vs sitting all day in one spot. These caribes made a wake when they get close to the top at a decent speed to feed and when they did the side to side fighting/ sizing each other up i would have quite a bit of water on the floor every time from the waves those monsters made.







. Thanks again Hannibal this was my favorite setup i have had and it kills me that i had to give them away(long story)


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was able to find a few, in random order


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thank you so very much, how did you get them????


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

You are welcome. I just used the advance search function and searched your user ID then I got lucky


----------

